

Consultants Can Destroy Your Startup - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/beware-the-consultant/

======
mollylynn
Sorry guys, I did not realize that the prior link redirected to the page in
which the article was originally posted. My mistake.

The first link seems to have been pretty well received before it was taken
down, hence the post to the original link.

